# IT Medical Device (Software) Field Specialist



## DiannaBlank (Jan 28, 2008)

Field IT (Software) Specialist - Medical Device, position based in Northern California. Responsibilities center on software installation, sales support, training and troubleshooting software designed specifically to meet the traditional needs of data management systems (DMS), and enhance them with functions for the management of STAT analyzer systems. 

The full job description can be viewed at: http://216.31.224.75/wcc.nsf or www.upsearch.com

We have been retained by a Fortune 500 client who is the world leader in the development, manufacture and distribution of technologically advanced critical care testing systems for blood gas, electrolytes and metabolites. They offer complete solutions to the complex process of blood gas analysis through the use of innovative instrumentation, sampling products and information technology.


----------

